# VIA (by way of) Canadian National



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 18, 2011)

VIA-CN was originally created in 1976 as the passenger marketing subsidiary of Canadian National......here’s a brochure from that era:


----------



## Blackwolf (Dec 21, 2011)

One of the most unique trainset ideas that ever same to fruition. YouTube has a whole series uploaded from original CN marketing material on the construction and pre-launch advertisements; I imagine you're well aware of this! Any idea how many of the trainsets were painted with the VIA yellow and blue colors vs. the CN grey and red?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 26, 2011)

Prior to the launch of “VIA-CN”, CN had modified the fixed consists to form three 9-car trains from five 7-car trains. (Some of the surplus cars went to Amtrak.)

When VIA Rail Canada Inc. was formed as a separate Crown Corporation, the CN symbol was removed but the cars retained the yellow paint with the blue stripe and VIA logos. The Turbos were taken out of service in October 1982 and scrapped.


----------

